# Why do people hate White Knights?



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Before using this SA forums I had never heard of the term White Knight. But after enough time passed I've seen a lot of people use the term white knight as a derogatory term. Why is being a white knight considered bad? Aren't they the type of people who help others?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

White knights are annoying because they blindly defend women, usually, but not always, hoping to get laid.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> White knights are annoying because they blindly defend women, usually, but not always, hoping to get laid.


Oh I guess I was mistakened by what a white knight is. Thanks for the info.


mark101 said:


>


Sorry popcorn guy no flame war this time. :b


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

On this forum, "white knight" is term often used when any guy defends women in a gender war thread. Lol.


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Now I wish I had a wikipedia answer, because the 2 responses I got are a little varied from one another.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> On this forum, "white knight" is term often used when any guy defends women in a gender war thread. Lol.


^ This! Lol. Some people can't seem to grasp that it's perfectly okay to support a person who doesn't have the same genitals as you.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

chris7 said:


> Now I wish I had a wikipedia answer, because the 2 responses I got are a little varied from one another.


InfiniteBlaze has the correct definition. But some guys on this forum use the term incorrectly.


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

On this forum, the term is used for any male who disagrees with other males about the degree to which all women are "****s," "*****s," "gold-diggers," or just, in general, "*****es."


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Charmander said:


> ^ This! Lol. Some people can't seem to grasp that it's perfectly okay to support a person who doesn't have the same genitals as you.


Nope nope nope nope yer just a femnazi hurr durrr.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

All I'm going to say is that if I had it my way, I'd put a woman in charge of the world.


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Is a woman is a white knight if they defend a guy in a gender war thread?


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

chris7 said:


> Is a woman is a white knight if they defend a guy in a gender war thread?


She's a white knightess... or hoping guys will admire her or become attracted to her.


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

jimity said:


> She's a white knightess


lol


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Nope nope nope nope yer just a femnazi hurr durrr.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Charmander said:


>


What I thought my impression was pretty accurate.











chris7 said:


> Is a woman is a white knight if they defend a guy in a gender war thread?


Nah she just clearly want's his dick duh


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

jimity said:


> She's a white knightess... or hoping guys will admire her or become attracted to her.


Maybe a white dame...?

*Dame *
*(plural Dames) 
n 
1. woman awarded order of chivalry: the title of a woman awarded any of various orders of chivalry or merit such as the Order of the British Empire by a sovereign or government 
2. wife of baronet or knight: the official title of the wife of a baronet or knight *

*Encarta Â® World English Dictionary Â© & (P) 1998-2005 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
*
I'm gonna miss the MSWorks dictionary when I switch laptops...


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I never knew the definition of the term until today. I certainly don't blindly defend women hoping for a chance to get laid. I genuinely feel the way I do when I pop in these gender way threads and say the things I do. I did it for men too when that male bashing thread came up today. I just hate people who bash others for no good reason.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I was amused being called a white knight here once. I can't even recall what it was about, just the absurdity of the connotation. Maybe people should look up the definition to the words they use.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

mezzoforte said:


> InfiniteBlaze has the correct definition. But some guys on this forum use the term incorrectly.


No kidding. I never heard of this term outside SAS so I always thought it was what mysognists called guys who take a female's side.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

For the visually oriented


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been called one because I took the side of women. But how the hell couldn't I when they were being told that all they care about is looks and money? That's really rude to generalize to everybody on a site like this who are looking for support.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> White knights are annoying because they blindly defend women, usually, but not always, hoping to get laid.


I don't understand how they could get laid for that. Everyone lives in a different city/country.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I don't understand how they could get laid for that. Everyone lives in a different city/country.


In the mind of a white knight it could happen

I'm I white knight now?


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Why white?

Racist!


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

They're men who jump at the chance to defend the virtue of women at every opportunity, no matter if the defense is warranted, often times hoping their stirring gallantry will get them into women’s panties. They're annoying as hell.

I'll admit, I myself used to be something of a "White Knight," till I became aware of the seedy, gritty, grimy part of girl's natures.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

MOAR PICS !!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Nevermind0 said:


> For the visually oriented


I never wear my armor while I'm online so I guess that excludes me.


----------



## Darkwindz (Mar 30, 2013)

DO NOT DEFEND WOMEN!! usually they bring everything upon themselves lol.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

jimity said:


> She's a white knightess... or hoping guys will admire her or become attracted to her.


If this concept really exists then there are probably more white knightesses than white knights. Look at some of the threads about feminism and see how many female posters claim to not be feminists.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

We need a phrase similar to "no ****" when a guy is trying to agree with a female but his intentions are not to be a white knight. That way natural white knights can be spotted easier


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

extremly said:


> We need a phrase similar to "no ****" when a guy is trying to agree with a female but his intentions are not to be a white knight. That way natural white knights can be spotted easier


No ****** Knighty.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Dissonance said:


> No ****** Knighty.


How about no ******.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I've been called one because I took the side of women. But how the hell couldn't I when they were being told that all they care about is looks and money? That's really rude to generalize to everybody on a site like this who are looking for support.


I've gotten the same reaction on other forums when I agreed with/defended people who had the same views I had...people who disagreed with those views would call me a "mindless sheep," especially if my view happened to agree with the majority. I don't understand why it's so difficult to comprehend that just because you agree with somebody, it doesn't mean you must either have some ulterior motive (white knight) or must be unable to think for yourself (mindless sheep). :/

All I can conclude is such people carelessly tossing out these terms are just butthurt. (I dislike that word, but sometimes it really applies well.)


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

tehuti88 said:


> I've gotten the same reaction on other forums when I agreed with/defended people who had the same views I had...people who disagreed with those views would call me a "mindless sheep," especially if my view happened to agree with the majority. I don't understand why it's so difficult to comprehend that just because you agree with somebody, it doesn't mean you must either have some ulterior motive (white knight) or must be unable to think for yourself (mindless sheep). :/
> 
> All I can conclude is such people carelessly tossing out these terms are just butthurt. (I dislike that word, but sometimes it really applies well.)


Agreed

*no ******

EDIT: no knighty plus i am a ******


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

no tighty-******


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

If you are trying to agree with someone of the opposite sex and you have valid facts to elaborate on your opinion, you then may use a protective "No knighty" to establish you are uninterested in "sexual rewards", "brownie points", "score points"or "I'm the sensitive guy that gets you" points from a respective maiden


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

There's a clear line when you're just defending a believe of your own and there's a time when you're simply defending someone else because you want to gain their favor.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I never knew the definition of the term until today. I certainly don't blindly defend women hoping for a chance to get laid. I genuinely feel the way I do when I pop in these gender way threads and say the things I do. I did it for men too when that male bashing thread came up today. I just hate people who bash others for no good reason.


That's why I don't post in those ridiculous threads. No matter what you say you're going to get bashed there, lol. Also they're usually filled with stupidity.

White Knight is the most annoying damn term ever.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I've been called one because I took the side of women. But how the hell couldn't I when they were being told that all they care about is looks and money? That's really rude to generalize to everybody on a site like this who are looking for support.


its a weird thing and often gets misused. people like to throw it around for anyone who is defending someone who's sex just happens to be female,not that it might cross their mind someone is defending what they think is right and not taking gender into consideration,ah no that would be too difficult for some people to understand lol. would there be a description for supporting other inequalities? maybe if someone supports gay rights they are called "pink knights" by those who can't seem to debate issues.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

lkkxm said:


> On this forum, the term is used for any male who disagrees with other males about the degree to which all women are "****s," "*****s," "gold-diggers," or just, in general, "*****es."


:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Dissonance said:


> There's a clear line when you're just defending a believe of your own and there's a time when you're simply defending someone else because you want to gain their favor.


The thing is, the line really isn't as clear as many think. In my earlier post, those people were POSITIVE I was a brainless sheep who could not think or make decisions for myself and so they assumed I was just following majority opinion to gain points. One of them kept parroting at me, "The unexamined life is not worth living!"

They couldn't have been further from the truth...many of the issues they claimed I hadn't even thought over were things I'd been agonizing over and giving thought to for years. But simply because they didn't agree with my opinion, in their eyes, I was a brainless sheep incapable of individual thought.

Only once in a while does a "white knight" or a sheep make themselves 100% obvious. Most of the times, one really can't know what somebody's motives are without being in their head. Interestingly though, and I know I'm contradicting myself here, the people who cry, "White knight!" or "Sheep!" the most frequently don't often seem to have spent much time putting thought into their opinions...like that guy who kept telling me about my supposedly "unexamined life," about which he knew nothing.

It's far, far easier to just (mis)assume things about people than to actually bother to listen and get to know them.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

chris7 said:


> Before using this SA forums I had never heard of the term White Knight. But after enough time passed I've seen a lot of people use the term white knight as a derogatory term. Why is being a white knight considered bad? Aren't they the type of people who help others?


They *enable* women to get away with murder. They blow a woman's ego up so much to the point she can not smell her own B.S. They are the reason we have "mediocre"/"average" at best women walking around thinking they are the most special precious thing on earth.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I've been called a white knight before.

I keep telling them that I think they mean white mage, but they don't seem to appreciate me telling them that they're mixing up their final fantasy classes.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

theseventhkey said:


> They are the reason we have "mediocre"/"average" at best women walking around thinking they are the most special precious thing on earth.


as a mediocre man do you feel like you should be the one to put these women in what you have decided is their place?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

theseventhkey said:


> They *enable* women to get away with murder. They blow a woman's ego up so much to the point she can not smell her own B.S. They are the reason we have "mediocre"/"average" at best women walking around thinking they are the most special precious thing on earth.


Your clearly thinking of feminists and judges without the balls to stand up to their whining.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

fingertips said:


> as a mediocre man do you feel like you should be the one to put these women in what you have decided is their place?


Unlike the women whose ego you boosted into the stratophere, I never claimed I was extraordinary, I'm just an average man, I know my place the creatures you protect don't know theirs place or true value because of you. You are nothing but a glorified foolish yes man.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

White knights are annoying because they can't accept the fact that women (like men) have flaws.

Not that I mind, the vast majority of them don't get laid.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

theseventhkey said:


> Unlike the women whose ego you boosted into the stratophere, I never claimed I was extraordinary, I'm just an average man, I know my place the creatures you protect don't know theirs place or true value because of you. You are nothing but a glorified foolish yes man.


i'm just wondering why you think you decide other people's worth. the calling you mediocre was to make you mad, i guess. it worked!


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

fingertips said:


> i'm just wondering why you think you decide other people's worth. the calling you mediocre was to make you mad, i guess. it worked!


I've been called worse than that kid, stop "white knighting" yourself man. I'm mediocre and proud of it. I know what my crap smells like, your dames don't though.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

but what has led you to decide that these non-specific women are average or mediocre? and why do you think it's wrong that they think highly of themselves?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I hate white knights, asian knights ftw.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I was not aware of the term before I saw it used, no doubt incorrectly, on this very forum.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> I hate white knights, asian knights ftw.


Those are called Shang Hai Knights.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Those are called Shang Hai Knights.


AHAHAHAHA.










how can you not love that face?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

theseventhkey said:


> I've been called worse than that kid, stop "white knighting" yourself man. I'm mediocre and proud of it. I know what my crap smells like, your dames don't though.


If you flush as soon as your feces drops into the water, you can honestly say that your poo doesn't smell.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

theseventhkey said:


> I've been called worse than that kid, stop "white knighting" yourself man. I'm mediocre and proud of it. I know what my crap smells like, your dames don't though.


stop sniffing your poo dude.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> White knights are annoying because they blindly defend women, usually, but not always, hoping to get laid.


I would say "hate" is too strong, but it's sort of like they think they are being good guys but in reality they are just perpetuating the very behavior that causes them to have a deficit of women in their life, beyond all the other things that cause the deficit. Their behavior signals to women that the illogical and exclusionary behaviors and actions by a lot of those same women that tend to keep truly decent guys lonely are "OK". They kiss up in hopes to gain brownie points but all they are doing is burying themselves more along with their fellow men.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Didn't expect so many replies. This has been a very educational thread, thanks


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> stop sniffing your poo dude.


Knowing what my crap smells like let's me know I'm human and "down to earth" unlike some species of humans I know. The white knights wipe their butts for them so they don't even know that they crap. lol.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Why they got to be white?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

theseventhkey said:


> Knowing what my crap smells like let's me know I'm human and "down to earth" unlike some species of humans I know. The white knights wipe their butts for them so they don't even know that they crap. lol.


Must suck being so miserable and bitter. Have fun with that.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> Must suck being so miserable and bitter. Have fun with that.


How does stating facts compute to being bitter, I do not know.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

"facts" "species of humans"


----------



## The Apathetic Observer (Mar 24, 2013)

White Knights are pushovers.

Period. Over. And out.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

fingertips said:


> "facts" "species of humans"


Does your wrist ever hurt from wiping a certain genders butt all the time? Seriously their literally billions of them on earth how to you maintain your sanity as a efficient butt wiper of the "fairer" sex?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

And thus, it begins.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

theseventhkey said:


> How does stating facts compute to being bitter, I do not know.


Pretty girls don't like to have their opinions tested. You are sub-human for stating a fact that contradicts a pretty girl's opinion. And once you can be labelled "bitter", it then becomes socially acceptable to publicly confirm why a guy like you would not be of interest to a girl like her - not because of the more likely superficial reasons for which you might be rejected by the opposite sex but because you are "bitter" and therefore have a vile disposition.

This is, by the way, how most women rationalize the man being at fault whenever there is a disagreement or breakup. Yes I am generalizing, but the reason I am is because it is true. If a woman wants to break up with a guy guilt-free, she will wait for a time that she can turn around and say, "It's because you're acting this way that I'm no longer interested in you." or "It's a good thing we didn't go too far, now I see what you're REALLY like." even if what triggered your questionable behavior in the first place was her.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> White knights are annoying because they blindly defend women, usually, but not always, hoping to get laid.


Really? Wow. hide

If women think that is the intention, then I would just help her out and then walk away.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I hate this forum sometimes. The stupid can get so high that my brain just cannot compute it all.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

theseventhkey said:


> Does your wrist ever hurt from wiping a certain genders butt all the time? Seriously their literally billions of them on earth how to you maintain your sanity as a efficient butt wiper of the "fairer" sex?


i don't think i'm being sycophantic by any stretch. i just don't understand how you can call your judgements facts.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The term is thrown around incorrectly by a few of the same members, all the damn time. It's usually pretty obvious when a real case of white knighting is taking place, though at the end of the day it's completely harmless.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

when it's pointed out that certain people don't think much of women, those certain people call other people white knights to show that they don't think much of men, either. and it fits into this weirdly persistent idea of gender as an adversarial system where there's two teams and you're meant to support your team above anything and argh i hate everything


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

theseventhkey said:


> How does stating facts compute to being bitter, I do not know.


You think those are facts? You have bigger problems than SA. It's useless trying to actually talk any sense into you, but one can't help but try.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

And so It begins lol.. I can see the fight ready to start lol. I can't say whose going to win this epic sh*t storm thats on the way... but who ever wins it doesn't matter. Because in the end, it will all be a huge waste of time lol


----------



## The Apathetic Observer (Mar 24, 2013)

Am I the only one here, besides Friedrich Nietzsche who thinks "*There are no facts, only interpretations"*?

Seriously though, what's with the shaming tactics on this forum? Or is this shaming s**t everywhere on the net?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

The Apathetic Observer said:


> Am I the only one here, besides Friedrich Nietzsche who thinks "*There are no facts, only interpretations"*?
> 
> Seriously though, what's with the shaming tactics on this forum? Or is this shaming s**t everywhere on the net?


You mean shaming tactics like calling men who happen to view women in a better light "whiteknights", right?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

it is ridiculous when people label those who are genuinely supportive of a females view as "white knights", though those who do so with ulterior motives as their reasoning rather than genuine agreement of the topic at hand can be tiresome. It does seem to be a pretty small minority however, and a pretty futile exercise really. i think the thread seems to have been misconstrued though as far as what the OP's intentions were, which is what people think of genuine "white knights" rather than the false accusations which seem so commonplace around here (and infinitely more harmful to the forum).


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

I think most men are, to some degree "White Knights."


----------



## The Apathetic Observer (Mar 24, 2013)

You know what bothers me the most about "White Knight" topics? There doesn't seem to be a middle ground between "White Knights" and "Male Chauvinists". Women either choose to see one or the other. Men who give women *too much respect* or men who give women _*too little*_. And just take a wild guess as to who _usually_ comes out smelling like roses in the end. Seriously... Just take some time to let that sink in.


----------



## strugglingforhope (Jun 13, 2009)

There are men that defend women for the right reasons, but in the same token there are men that defend women and men in hopes that it will make them look good to women. The thing is motives can be either, but often times are a mixture of both; you’d hope their motive wasn’t closely tied to the looking good aspect. Motives are often a lot more complicated than most would make them out to be.

If a guy is coming to the rescue for women (or men sometimes) a lot, he can be self-sacrificing himself in hopes to win a relationship with the women he defends. Relationships should be founded on equal footing. This is why it’s seen as a chivalristic gesture, a guy is doing it for hopes in something in return. They may also be doing it because they don’t believe women can defend themselves and need a man to come to their aid. (Whether that’s ok is another discussion itself)

The reason men don’t like it is because if we want to be ourselves in a relationship, we don’t want to be expected to self-sacrifice to compete – because it’s not fair to us.

I can see why it upsets women to bring the motive into the discussion because it devalues their own views when men on their side are being questioned. The thing is it’s not black and white there are some men that do it, and anyone bringing the motive into the discussion isn’t necessarily a misogynist; though many tend to be that way.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think I've ever seen any real white-knighting on this site other than this one time. I asked the OP a question (she claimed to have never talked to a guy in her life when she goes to high school.....!!??) and some guy on her friend's list replied to me (in her place). And he also replied to several other people defending her. Think he had some sort of serious crush on the OP.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

The Apathetic Observer said:


> You know what bothers me the most about "White Knight" topics? There doesn't seem to be a middle ground between "White Knights" and "Male Chauvinists". *Women either choose to see one or the other.* Men who give women _too much respect_ or men who give women _too little_. And just take a wild guess as to who _usually_ comes out smelling like roses in the end. Seriously... Just take some time to let that sink in.


Mostly I see guys using that word.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

I have never seen the term white knight used on this site before

Seriously though this site has more white knights then any other I seen. The amount of ugly to average looking women I have seen complimented on there looks as beautiful. People can be supportive of women it's just when it's every single gender war thread these guys no matter what that they side with women against men and there posts are just cheapshots at other guys mostly being condescending or subtle digs. Plenty of people here deserve to be ridiculed as a white knight it is not rare it's very common here and you rarely if ever see the opposite the mythical pink knight


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

fingertips said:


> i don't think i'm being sycophantic by any stretch. i just don't understand how you can call your judgements facts.


It is true. People with cheerleaders and yes men believe their own "hype" eventually, for instance I don't have cheer leaders and yes men so I know every flaw I have and can admit that I have flaws, hell I'm a turd I admit it. Now get these turds who you have hoisted up on a pedestal high up in the sierra mountains admit that they have "flaws", you can't because they believe their own hype. Everyone in here knows the truth but the people who are in "cahoots" with one another hate the truth, so they derail the thread with words like I'm "bitter", "stupid", subliminally calling me a "misogynist" when all I do is report what I see with my own eyes.

With that, til we cross swords again my friend.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Usually the bitter people throwing it around when they've said something stupid and start getting crap for it from both sexes.
It's mostly a cheap shot like calling somebody a nazi or a daily mail reader which then takes all the heat off the original points and childish chaos ensues imo.


----------



## MrEshuPlease (Mar 27, 2013)

I use to be a major white knight and i couldn't understand why my ex boyfriend wasn't grateful when i would try to save him. My current boyfriend is a bit of a white knight and now i understand. That is annoying as hell. It makes you feel worse about yourself and they come off as self centered. Whenever my boyfriend tries to save me its because he doesn't want to loose me not because he is looking out for my best interest. I love him and i know he loves me, but when he gets off into that white knight mode he's the last person i want to talk to.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

The real white knight.


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

> I've been called worse than that kid, stop "white knighting" yourself man. I'm mediocre and proud of it. I know what my crap smells like, your dames don't though.


Aha! White Knighting yourself. He's probably just hoping for sex from himself.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

The Apathetic Observer said:


> You know what bothers me the most about "White Knight" topics? There doesn't seem to be a middle ground between "White Knights" and "Male Chauvinists". Women either choose to see one or the other. Men who give women *too much respect* or men who give women _*too little*_. And just take a wild guess as to who _usually_ comes out smelling like roses in the end. Seriously... Just take some time to let that sink in.





arnie said:


> Mostly I see guys using that word.


Ah, Arnie beat me to it...usually it seems to be women using the term "male chauvinist," but I almost never see women using the term "white knight" to refer to a guy, that's usually other guys doing it, thus why it's perceived as such a bad thing. I. e., BOTH genders can oversimplify things just as much.

...

It's so cute how this thread devolved into an illustration of my earlier post (re: mindless sheep and white knights, calling people names and judging motives rather than stopping to think that people might actually share the same opinion), what lovely timing!







My point is amply made. It's also cute how the people who so blithely toss out the term "white knight" get so butthurt to be blithely called "bitter." Shoe's on the other foot now, is it? Type "lol" at the end of your posts all you like, now you know how it feels.









Though I fully realize the point will never, ever sink in enough.


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

Because they act in a way that oppress and emasculate men, their behavior influence other men(us), usually when we are young and make us suffer in the hands of souless beatches. They ignore any facts or true in their behavior.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

chris7 said:


> Is a woman is a white knight if they defend a guy in a gender war thread?


No.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> I hate white knights, asian knights ftw.


Hi im asian, and a knight. I would just like to simply say you're very beaut.....

AYYYY shawty. lemme holla at you right quick ya know what im sayin? checkin you out over there you lookin kinda good, ya know what im sayin? so i was wondering ya know how about you and me go back to the place, get comfortable, probably sip on some of this henney, Smoke this kush & blue dream, Sip on this lean, you know what im sayin? and after that, you know what im... sayin? we can do the grownup and you can let me clap on dem cheeks, ya herrr me?

Please re-spawn back to a real *****, nomsayin?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

The issue why people get annoyed is because of the blatant disingenuity of their actions. And they know what they are doing, both parties do. The problem is the action rarely merits a reaction.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

because they want to get cool points with women instead of standing up for their own opinion.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Being a black knight isn't any better than being a white knight. Yeah there are females here that are annoying as hell but so are the women hating post.

Edit:


cloud90 said:


> Please re-spawn back to a real *****, nomsayin?


should've went with the are you an archaeologist line lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

galacticsenator said:


> The real white knight.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

For all the guys disagreeing or arguing with the women on this thread. LEAVE 'EM ALONE! Don't worry ladies, while I'm here they'll all back off. On guard!

I'm not being a white-knight btw.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

I would just like to give a shout out to all you "female" white knights. You really are special. I mean you fight the good fight against all us big bad misogynists. I mean your words like "butt hurt" "bitter" "shoe is on the other foot" logic really damages our psyche and morale. I just want to commend you on your dedication of willing to blindly follow your "sisters" into hell. It isn't your fault though, you all are neck deep in the hive like mentality. I mean you guys probably aren't even that loyal to your men....or partner, but faceless strangers on the internet, you are loyal through and through, give yourself a round of applause, you've earned. You know who you are.



ZingaLingaBingaTring!fing!!!! Zing!!!


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

theseventhkey said:


> I would just like to give a shout out to all you "female" white knights. You really are special. I mean you fight the good fight against all us big bad misogynists. I mean your words like "butt hurt" "bitter" "shoe is on the other foot" logic really damages our psyche and morale. I just want to commend you on your dedication of willing to blindly follow your "sisters" into hell. It isn't your fault though, you all are neck deep in the hive like mentality. *I mean you guys probably aren't even that loyal to your men....or partner*, but faceless strangers on the internet, you are loyal through and through, give yourself a round of applause, you've earned. You know who you are.
> 
> ZingaLingaBingaTring!fing!!!! Zing!!!


You seem to be confused about the terms here. Are you suggesting that women who defend themselves (or other women) are looking for sex? Because _thats_ what a white knight is. Otherwise its just straight up self-defense from personal attacks like the bolded.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Isabelle50 said:


> You seem to be confused about the terms here. Are you suggesting that women who defend themselves (or other women) are looking for sex? Because _thats_ what a white knight is. Otherwise its just straight up self-defense from personal attacks like the bolded.


He's just mopey because I stood up to him once in the past and he really doesn't like it when people stand up to him. He was going on in some thread about how proud he is to be a troll and an a****** (his words, not mine) and when I said his own words back to him, he got all "Bawwwwwwww." He's never been able to get over it since.







Notice all the direct references to me in his post. It seems he loves to dish it, but he just can't take it.

I've never even been in a relationship and am not even looking for one yet he claims I'd be unfaithful.







Hilarious *personal attack*...


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

Poor sad panda. There are just too many white dames! It must be hard being a "big bad misogynist" these days.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Hmmm, let's steer this thread back into a discussion rather than flaming, here's a good example of white knighting for the lols.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

smh


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't see that as white knighting at all. Please explain how it was.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Would smash the girl. Loled.

(He's not using the right approach, thought)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

theseventhkey said:


> I would just like to give a shout out to all you "female" white knights. You really are special. I mean you fight the good fight against all us big bad misogynists. I mean your words like "butt hurt" "bitter" "shoe is on the other foot" logic really damages our psyche and morale. I just want to commend you on your dedication of willing to blindly follow your "sisters" into hell. It isn't your fault though, you all are neck deep in the hive like mentality. I mean you guys probably aren't even that loyal to your men....or partner, but faceless strangers on the internet, you are loyal through and through, give yourself a round of applause, you've earned. You know who you are.
> 
> ZingaLingaBingaTring!fing!!!! Zing!!!


Oh, you.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

I have seen posters agree with absolutely inane view points just because the other person happen to be female. This happens a lot on sas. I never heard of the term white knight before this forum but it aptly describes this phenomenon of male posters who stick up for female posters for no logical reason.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Isabelle50 said:


> You seem to be confused about the terms here. Are you suggesting that women who defend themselves (or other women) are looking for sex? Because _thats_ what a white knight is. Otherwise its just straight up self-defense from personal attacks like the bolded.


lol, I give a compliment on their hard work and it gets called "personal attacks". As far as the partner comment goes I don't know anybodies orientation, you know everybody is so "mixed up" these days. Also I don't know what anybodies "intentions" who knows what's going on between you all in you guys little "pm chats". hehe.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

tehuti88 said:


> *Notice all the direct references to me in his post. It seems he loves to dish it, but he just can't take it*.


I haven't "reported" one person here and I haven't added anybody to my ignore list, unlike some people I know. They rather respond to me *indirectly *to other people instead of responding to me directly. Nice try but I respond to everyone, I don't run and hide and wait for another poster to post something about them so i can respond to that person.

P.S. You know you missed me in my absence honey bunch. Haha


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

You guys must be high school kids.

Also, what's wrong with that cat???


----------



## The Apathetic Observer (Mar 24, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> Hmmm, let's steer this thread back into a discussion rather than flaming, here's a good example of white knighting for the lols.


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

Maybe the first guy was trying to be funny but it was an incredibly dickish thing to say (suggesting the cat should be put to sleep). I'm glad someone called him out on it. Would you all still think it was white knighting if another girl responded instead?


----------



## dair (Jan 23, 2013)

Normally I wouldn't really consider that white knighting but... The guy got so upset. I'd say it counts because if it was a guy with a picture of a cat I don't think the man would have been so upset. And if he would... That guy just has anger issues.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Isabelle50 said:


> Maybe the first guy was trying to be funny but it was an incredibly dickish thing to say (suggesting the cat should be put to sleep). I'm glad someone called him out on it. Would you all still think it was white knighting if another girl responded instead?


Id absolutely still find it hilarious how mad he got when it was clear the other guy was just egging them on.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

TPower said:


> Would smash the girl. Loled.
> 
> (He's not using the right approach, thought)


Yeah, too bad your "social status" is so low you wouldn't even have a chance.


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Id absolutely still find it hilarious how mad he got when it was clear the other guy was just egging them on.


You might still find it hilarious, but would you call it white knighting?


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

zomgz said:


> Yeah, too bad your "social status" is so low you wouldn't even have a chance.


You are most likely right.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Isabelle50 said:


> You might still find it hilarious, but would you call it white knighting?


It's very unlikely that a girl would defend her to that extent. She probably wouldn't go any further than a simple "You're a jerk".


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I love how those calling it white knighting back it up with the "i bet if" argument. Sorry but that holds zero weight.


----------



## The Apathetic Observer (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah... am I the only one who's willing to voice that we're not getting to the heart of why White Knights exist in the first place... Someone, anyone with half a brain, add _some_ depth to this conversation.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

My theory as to why White Knightism exists is because that's how people expect men to treat a woman. For us to pamper to their every need and take care of them.

The reason I can't stand White Knights is because they enable the "Self entitlement attitude". They cater to girls unreasonable expectations and inflate 4/10s egos. Making 90% of woman diva princesses in their mind.


----------



## Doomed (Jul 29, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> I don't see that as white knighting at all. Please explain how it was.


Look at how passionately Stephen is defending the honour of her poor cat. Compare that to Georgia's comment. Stephen responsed eight times, and felt compelled to come to the girl's rescue at do all the outraging and yelling for the girl and her cat.

You can find more examples of white knighting on Facebook and Twitter. Attractive woman gives her opinion on a controversial issue, and at least ten of her male followers will come to support her and lash out at another guy who disagrees with her.

The white knighting service is only provided to attractive women. I don't think white knights serve the uglier women because they are not interested in having sex with them. I don't see too many examples here, but it definitely exists on other social networking sites where people know each other in real life and the opportunities to win the heart of your maiden increase.


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

TPower said:


> It's very unlikely that a girl would defend her to that extent. She probably wouldn't go any further than a simple "You're a jerk".


I don't know.... I've had some pretty extensive (and heated) debates on behalf of women in general and specific women I don't even know.


----------



## The Apathetic Observer (Mar 24, 2013)

I used to be a White Knight myself; that is... until I took a left haymaker to the face. 

I was driving back home shortly after midnight and happened to witness a girl crossing the street and being followed by a dude. She kept looking over her shoulder, so I knew something was up. Just as I passed them, I burned rubber flipping a u-turn and checked on the girl just in time see her being robbed and possibly sexually assaulted. So I kicked my door open and told the ****er "you better start running if you know what's best for you!!!". Then, I heard the girl say "He stole my purse!!!" as he took off down the street. So stupid White Knight me then springs into action (100% "superhero" mode) and chases the perp down within a couple seconds flat. He realizes he can't get away from me so he takes a swing at me and tries to knock me out; hitting me square in the left side of the face. I'm dazed and spitting blood at this point but conscious enough to call the authorities on my cell phone while he takes off down the street. as I dial 911, I explain the situation to the dispatcher to the best of my abilities and then give the phone to the girl. The cops catch the guy just minutes later and we both make positive IDs.

Why am I telling you this? To analyze WHY WHITE KNIGHTS EXIST!!! What stopped me from sitting in my car and honking my horn like mad? Why did I choose to get out of my car and risk certain death when in hindsight, there wasn't any need to do that?

Am I over analyzing this or did I just do what was "human"? And if so, then why do other choose to "video tape" **** rather than get involved themselves?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^That's called being a good person, not being a white knight. You did a very heroic and generous and kind of totally awesome thing, you ought to be proud that you were brave enough to do that. But that's alright, you can call yourself a "white knight" and actually think you were wrong in helping out a stranger, rather than sitting in your car and just beeping a horn like 90% of the population would do. Yeah, you're right, you did the _wrong_ thing, the dirty White Knight thing.

But you might be making fun of the whole "white knight" thing going on here, I can't tell.


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

So you did something _amazing_ and are now ashamed of it and wish you hadn't?

Don't be. You saved someone at substantial risk to yourself - something any of us should be proud of. Also, theres not much to compare between stopping a possible rape and arguing on someone's behalf over the internet about their cat.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:lol :lol

We're our own whiteknights  but thanks all the same guys.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

The Apathetic Observer said:


> I used to be a White Knight myself; that is... until I took a left haymaker to the face.
> 
> I was driving back home shortly after midnight and happened to witness a girl crossing the street and being followed by a dude. She kept looking over her shoulder, so I knew something was up. Just as I passed them, I burned rubber flipping a u-turn and checked on the girl just in time see her being robbed and possibly sexually assaulted. So I kicked my door open and told the ****er "you better start running if you know what's best for you!!!". Then, I heard the girl say "He stole my purse!!!" as he took off down the street. So stupid White Knight me then springs into action (100% "superhero" mode) and chases the perp down within a couple seconds flat. He realizes he can't get away from me so he takes a swing at me and tries to knock me out; hitting me square in the left side of the face. I'm dazed and spitting blood at this point but conscious enough to call the authorities on my cell phone while he takes off down the street. as I dial 911, I explain the situation to the dispatcher to the best of my abilities and then give the phone to the girl. The cops catch the guy just minutes later and we both make positive IDs.
> 
> ...


so you're telling us that you did that not because you thought it was the right thing to do but deep down you were just after sex? thats pretty awful then really... most people (if they had the bottle) would apprehend the criminal regardless of who the victim was (man,woman,old or young etc).

but I can't tell whether you're actually really confused or taking the piss instead.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

something to note;

it is a massive assumption in most cases. I mean take that image with the cat posted, there's no clear evidence that his purposes were to try and get some ***** (pun intended), its just the conclusion people have reached because his behaviour is akin to what people think is white knighting. its like calling someone a murderer who's never commited the crime because they exhibit some of the same characteristics or fit the profile of a murderer (whatever that is).


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

The Apathetic Observer said:


> Yeah... am I the only one who's willing to voice that we're not getting to the heart of why White Knights exist in the first place... Someone, anyone with half a brain, add _some_ depth to this conversation.


Half a brain? That's me!









Well, there's a phenomenon where a person will take a certain position and vigorously fight for this position, not because they are sincerely invested in the position, but because they enjoy the approval that comes with it. They might even believe in their position, but their primary motivation for their vigorous defence of the position is the sense of 'belonging' that it brings them to the group they are defending, and the thrill of beating an enemy over the head. So it is really nothing more than tribalism. Despite our supposed sophistication as a species, we still have this tribal mentality and it manifests in ways like this.

White knighting is just one manifestation of this phenomenon (fighting with approval as the main motivation), specifically males overzealously defending females to gain their approval. But it can manifest in countless other scenarios as well. Just pick any issue at all and you can find people using that issue to inflate their own ego, win them points with a group, and smite their enemies. The term 'white-knighting' is definitely overused, and people often use it where it wasn't warranted, but there are also plenty of people who are pretty transparent in their white-knighthood.

But the situation you described where you saved that girl isn't what I would call white knighting. The girl in that situation clearly needed help, and you were in a position to provide it, so you did. You weren't faking it to win points with her or anything. Actually I myself go out at night on the weekends looking for criminals to stop. But I don't do it to win points by demonizing some group. I will only fight when I need to. I don't go on the internet trying to defend every damsel I see regardless of what she's saying. Only when she needs my help (and this goes for guys too).


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

And I should clarify something:

It's not necessarily a bad thing to be motivated to do something because you want someone's approval. Everyone does it, to some extent. (Might be bad for the person who's doing it, but not for anyone else.) What I'm saying is bad is the tribal mentality, where you _demonize someone else_ in the process, someone who didn't deserve it or didn't deserve the full extent of your wrath.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

9mm said:


> My theory as to why White Knightism exists is because that's how people expect men to treat a woman. For us to pamper to their every need and take care of them.
> 
> The reason I can't stand White Knights is because they enable the "Self entitlement attitude". They cater to girls unreasonable expectations and inflate 4/10s egos. Making 90% of woman diva princesses in their mind.


So? What's it to you if their egos are boosted? Now they won't sleep with you?

Also why isn't it whiteknighting when men all congregate to support their one dickish friend who has money or a nice car or whatever else they admire. That's a phenomenon too. People always back up the popular person regardless of gender because they want to get something in return. It isn't a special thing reserved just for women.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't know, I guess it is because people assume you will throw them under the bus in an attempt to defend women. Who knows really? I've been accused of being a white night, but to be honest most feminist drive me absolutely nuts with their completely warped world view, and hatred toward men.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

This kind of knight?










Whoops, wrong color knight.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

What the **** is this ****?!


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I associate the term 'white knight' with guys who complain about being 'nice guys' and being in the 'friend zone' and rely on pick up artist advice. In other words, I associate it with sexually frustrated, and obsessively bitter dudes who find it hard not to confuse their sexual frustration with hatred for the opposite sex.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

9mm said:


> My theory as to why White Knightism exists is because that's how people expect men to treat a woman. For us to pamper to their every need and take care of them.
> 
> The reason I can't stand White Knights is because they enable the "Self entitlement attitude". They cater to girls unreasonable expectations and inflate 4/10s egos. Making 90% of woman diva princesses in their mind.


:yes


----------

